

Gidigames Android Board Game is Going Open Source - lolu
http://denvycom.com/blog/gidigames-android-game-is-going-open-source-happy-new-year/

======
lmm
Misleading title; I assumed it was talking about
[http://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/39339/android](http://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/39339/android)

~~~
StavrosK
I don't know, when talking about "Android" board game going "open source", I
tend to think that the source code of an Android board game app has become
available.

~~~
daktanis
agreed. Im a big board game fan and know of the board game "Android" and it
didn't cross my mind.

